# Hip injection under fluoroscopy



## Carol's Page (Nov 9, 2007)

How do you code for a hip injection under fluoroscopy done as an outpt?  Is the only code you use 20610 or does it need an additional code for the fluoro?


----------



## nikkisgranny (Nov 11, 2007)

20610 and 76003 for fluoriscopic guidance for needle placement.


----------



## jdemar (Nov 12, 2007)

20610 is correct for the hip, but 76003 has been deleted and you are referred to 77002 for the fluoro,with a 26 modifier for the professional component only, if applicable.


----------



## nikkisgranny (Nov 13, 2007)

WOW. Thanks for bringing the old code to my attention. I hate when I grab the old books.


----------

